
Apple hands €14.3bn in back taxes to reluctant Ireland - snogaraleal
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/09/19/apple_alleged_state_aid_ireland/
======
fogetti
Good. Hopefully this will be executed and set a precedent to other tax dodging
megacorps too.

------
Isamu
Again, this is paid into escrow, while both Apple and Ireland appeal the
ruling. Taxes not paid yet.

------
skatestuff
I wonder what it feels like to click send on a 13B + transaction.

------
tooltalk
That's $14B less $200+B in Apple's oversea stash.

